# I need new Tools and gear



## salsa88 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you, Thread can now be closed/removed


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 16, 2008)

salsa88 , you've been here two days so the honeymoon's over and it's time to treat you like one of us. RTFM!, or, in this case, Use the Search Feature!

Here is a lengthy thread on your topic. Also try entering in the search box "Harbor Freight." Not all of your tools have to be Klein. They are excellent tools, but until you are in a place where you're sure they won't be lost or stolen, I advise against buying the best and most expensive.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 16, 2008)

salsa88 said:


> I'm updating my gear and would like you all to list what tools I should get. Only looking for Lighting tools and should only be the basic tools for daily use.
> Example:
> Hand tools
> Gloves
> ...



Whoa, can of worms! I second Derek. Use the Search feature. There are a bagillion threads on this...especially multitools. 

But, to help you out, what do you usually do? What jobs do you do most? You don't need a pair of cable cutters if your never going to use them, or at elast not a Klein pair.

Get a list together of what you think you need based on your daily applications, and we can help you from there. Cover your bases and get the basics, and then start adding items as needed. What do you already find yourself in need of? What do you wish you had the most? Whats on your "wish list"? All things you need to figure out. Then you can start shopping around, finding good prices and building up your gear.

We are rather anal about our tools and gear, we're nerds like that.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 16, 2008)

What they said...

As far as where to buy from: I too would avoid buying expensive tools until you settle in somewhere as has been suggested. However I also wouldn't go Harbor Freight. Just hit Home Depot, Sears, Walmart... wherever you buy tools and pick some up. The only thing fancy I would buy is the multi-tool since that is going to be on your belt at all times, everything else is likely to be lost or stolen.


----------



## Footer (Apr 16, 2008)

Just for the record, if he makes a post in the next week wanting to buy a harness so he can walk the steel, I'm done... 

Buy stuff as you need it, not just to have it. My rule is if it does not fit in bag small enough to carry on your shoulder, you don't need it anyway. I'm not the "fill a work box kind of guy". If you are just working local crew type gigs, really you don't need much. Most tours out there right now you don't even need a C wrench to hang the entire show. Get a good wrench, a good set of gloves, and go at it. Look around here and see what people are carrying with them day to day. Get that stuff. Most road crews get scared if a local has too many tools on them, for obvious reasons.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 16, 2008)

Yea, my daily carry is a Leatherman, flashlight, pair of leather gloves, and a c-wrench. Would also carry a pinsplitter if I had one. 

The other things I keep close at hand, in my bag, are my lighting gloves, tape measure and lock back utility knife. 

My most added "additional" item to my daily carry is a pair of diags and a pair of wire strippers, just small 6 inch models, because at this current point in my life I find myself needing them most that it becomes easier to have them on hand. 

I am, like many,building up my tool bag, or really pouch, with other items that are nice, but either stay in my trunk or in my bag. The tools in this bag, such as my crimpers, see occasional use, but no where near enough for me to carry them on my person at all times. 

In summary: Evaluate your needs. Nothing wrong with the Cobalt/Husky/Crafstman lines of tools.


----------



## Charc (Apr 16, 2008)

Personally, I keep it in the bag. If I'm going to need something for an extended amount of time, it's in a pocket.

I'd say limit yourself to a bag. I use a bucket boss pro gatemouth thing, I can't remember the exact name. It's good. It's an okay size. Sure, you may end up having more tools at home, or alternates, but you should only ever take the bag with you. If you are on a construction call, you likely don't need a DMM or gamcheck, etc..


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 16, 2008)

salsa88 said:


> Thank you, Thread can now be closed/removed



No need for that, it may be of use to someone in the future...thus our advocation of the search button.


----------

